
Real ID application documents can be submitted online, DHS says - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/real-id-applications-can-be-done-online-dhs-says/2020/02/20/9833b3a8-53e3-11ea-b119-4faabac6674f_story.html
======
gumby
I struggle to find a problem that "real ID" fixes. Sure, it's easier to get on
a plane (it's not true that they are actually required, some TSA guy at the
airport saying so to me the other day notwithstanding), but that simply pushes
back the question: what possible value is there in checking ID before flying?

Like the current electronic voting mess, it was part of a rush to legislate in
early 2002 all of which collectively feels like "something must be done; this
is something; thus we must do it".

I have never seen an explanation of how my life might be improved by going
through all this nonsense, while I have experienced plenty of inconveniences.

~~~
unlinked_dll
The problem Real ID solves is the lack of a national facial recognition
database controlled and accessible by the various TLAs. It gives the feds the
ability to store the data of any states' residents who plan on traveling
domestically. Previously this information was not centralized, Real ID fixed
that.

~~~
gumby
Why is that a problem that needs fixing? Serious question

------
ncw96
While documents can be submitted online, you still need to go in person after
submitting the documents.

> In a letter sent to states Wednesday, Wolf said that effective immediately,
> states are permitted to use a secure electronic process to accept
> applicants’ documents. Even if states implement that pre-submission system,
> applicants will still be required to make an in-person DMV visit.

~~~
resoluteteeth
It would still be a lot more convenient to know that your documents have been
accepted before you have to physically go to the DMV.

I've gotten real id licenses in multiple states as a result of moving, and
it's incredibly annoying because you never know what documents they'll
actually accept. You basically have to bring tons of extra documents in case
they randomly don't like the way one of your documents looks (e.g. one state
inexplicably didn't want to accept my birth certificate because it had an
official seal on it). Otherwise you could end up having to make another trip
(which could be even more of a headache if you're trying to reregister your
car and are signing up for new insurance, in which case there may be a
deadline).

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Meaning that they would have accepted a birth certificate that did _not_ have
an official seal on it? Is it just me, or is that insane?

------
hprotagonist
To quote Bartleby, that sage of modernity, _”I would prefer not to.”_

~~~
toomuchtodo
Why not? This makes government more efficient, and they’ll be storing the
documentation electronically _somewhere_.

I say this as someone cautiously optimistic about government improving its
technology service delivery. We should be cheering efficiency, not nitpicking
it.

~~~
godzillabrennus
Because even though it’s stored electronically the best and the brightest
aren’t allowed to work on these systems. They have regular downtime.

Ohio crashes their system at least once a year:
[https://www.cleveland.com/open/2018/08/ohio_bmv_computer_pro...](https://www.cleveland.com/open/2018/08/ohio_bmv_computer_problems.html)

~~~
toomuchtodo
What efforts have you made to be involved with the development or improvement
of such systems?

------
LinuxBender
Does this only affect air travel? Will it eventually affect trains? I've
always wanted to travel cross country on a train.

------
trevyn
[https://archive.is/19Ran](https://archive.is/19Ran)

